
The Creator of the Egg That Broke Instagram - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/03/style/world-record-egg-instagram.html
======
mrhappyunhappy
Fun fact: Long before the egg days there was a picture of a “sexy potato”
making rounds on Facebook. It had over 1 million followers and copycats
spawned new pages with a quarter million followers.

